# To try Xanax or not...?



## lpp71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I am 23 years old, I have an anxiety disorder and it seems to be genetic. I do have a mildly stressful job but nothing anyone else doesn't have. I've had issues with anxiety for several years.

When I was a kid 8-14 I was on ALL sorts of pills for hyperactivity/ADD/ADHD/etc... But I think it was ALL misdiagnosed anxiety how many doctors would think that would be an issue at that age?

Anyway, down to business I have been perscribed by 3-4 doctors Xanax and I have "chickened out" I have this strange worry about taking medicine (this happened after smoked weed in high school like $20 a day for 6 months) and stopped because of horrible anxiety that happens for 4-5 months after stopping. I am glad I stopped, I don't drink, smoke, or do anyhting else, hell I don't even drink caffine for the last 6 years. And the fear is more a FEAR that I will LOSE Control or have something bad happen if I take it, or a fear of being 'high'. I KNOW it doesn't make sense but I worry anyways. Also, when I was around 9-10 I took a pill of my mothers in the morning and was in the ER at 6-7pm that night because i wouldn't stop puking, I was a kid and just messing around taking it, nothing happend all was well, but NOW i think it may have been a Xanax (she took 3 a day for last 15 years) or maybe something else, and I have a fear that I maybe Allergic to Xanax (or more then likely its in my head).

My anxiety: it seams like a constant high level of anxiety and irrational fears/phobias, with bad times sometimes as well. I do have anxiety attacks but not that much any more, its more like CONSTANT high level of anxiety. It seems that I will actually be pretty close to 'normal' for 1-3 months and it will be a high level for 2-6 weeks, and do a little cycle for no reason.

No one in my family at all has an issue with Xanax so, since its .5mg dose (GENERIC - Alprozalam), and I would cut it in half.

I am sorry its long but its all important info. I am new hear so I hope this is in the right place. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

If you vomited from your mother's pill chances are that it was either a benzodiazepine or an opioid (you are more likely to puke on the latter though). While Xanax is a benzodiazapine I haven never known anyone to puke on Xanax unless they are mixing it with alcohol. 

I have a friend who suffers from anxiety that had an experience very similar to your with weed. If he smokes now he will immediately experience a panic-attack. He has developed an unhealthy fear of being high or out of control. 

However, his daily anxiety is probably some of the worst I've seen. He is high strung all the time as if in a constant state of paranoia. Despite his fear of drugs he was prescribed Xanax, and he deals with his getting high phobia/fear of dependency by taking Xanax only when he feels as though he is going to have a panic attack. 

If you start your dose and feel that it is too much or over-prescribed then you could always ween yourself off your dose in increments. However, it sounds like you may greatly benefit from Xanax. 

You also needn't worry about getting nervous or feeling out of control or even frighteningly high on a .5mg dose of Xanax. It will simply feel relaxing. The physical symptoms of anxiety (the increased heart rate, the sweating...) and even the mental despair will tapper off slowly after you take the drug. In the event that the Xanax doesn't help you may want to speak to your therapist about either increasing the dose or prescribing Klonopin instead. 

Benzodiazepines are very different than marijuana and basically the polar opposite of any amphetamines you would have been prescribed for ADD/ADHD, which would simply make your anxiety and paranoia worse.

It seems like trying would be worth while.


----------



## AntisocialNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been prescribed Xanax for the anxiety I fear whenever I fly, so I only take it in specific circumstances, but the doctor told me to test it out at a time when I am at home with no plans, and to start with the smallest dose and see how it affects me. Plus it's in a controlled/safe environment - you should make sure you have people around who know that you're trying it out for the first time.

There's no 'high' feeling in my experience, it really just dulls the part of your brain that feels anxious. It lasts 6-8hrs and I experience no side effects at all, other than a dry mouth. I can't comment on your previous medical history or allergies, but I would think the doctor would be able to check if you're allergic to it somehow?


----------



## mima (Dec 28, 2011)

helloo


----------



## 49 and all loan (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been on xanax for a couple of years. am taking 1mg 3 time a day.at first it worked but it does not seem to work that well now and the doc won't increase the dose any more and heard bad things about benzo withdrawl. Just my opinion, i'm not a doctor


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

lpp71 said:


> Well, I am 23 years old, I have an anxiety disorder and it seems to be genetic. I do have a mildly stressful job but nothing anyone else doesn't have. I've had issues with anxiety for several years.
> 
> When I was a kid 8-14 I was on ALL sorts of pills for hyperactivity/ADD/ADHD/etc... But I think it was ALL misdiagnosed anxiety how many doctors would think that would be an issue at that age?
> 
> ...


Hi there.. I live in australia, and i have tried different medications that havent helped much.. I have general anxiety, social phobia. bouts of agoraphobia.
No doctor around here likes to give people xanax because it is so addictive. It is just a band-aid treatment really..

But i've had years of 'no quality of life' and my arguement was that they were generalising when they said "everyone just takes that little bit more" and up the dose goes.. I was determined not to get addicted to it and henceforth, have not.

So I probably would try different a medication before an addictive one possibly, to be on the safe side.. Are u on any medication at all? You could always try the herbal remedies - st johns wart, valerian if u fear medication.

Yoga, tai chi, or meditation are also helpful tools..

Best of wishes,, pixigirl


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

If I had 1 - 3 months of pretty close to normal, I would be pretty happy i suspect.. Not to take anything away from your bad experiences.. 

Hope i hav helped in some way. Tc.


----------

